# Utah, anyone?



## not_kevin (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone on this forum from the lowly state of Utah besides me?


----------



## shelley (Aug 5, 2008)

Whoa. Hi Michael!


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 6, 2008)

shelley said:


> Whoa. Hi Michael!



Hi Shelley! You seem surprised.



Taylor said:


> Yep, we should do another open, this Fall. Like in November. I'm getting a lot better. Plus I'll actually have some custom puzzles to bring.



Excellent! I'm trying my best to get one organized.


----------



## pjk (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm in the Denver area, and would possibly go to Utah for a competition depending on when it is.


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm trying to convince my mom to let me go to the one in Boulder...


----------



## audhulma (Aug 6, 2008)

Hrm...I believe that I might be in Utah...
just an idea because I live there (or so I'm told)


----------



## shelley (Aug 7, 2008)

not_kevin said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Whoa. Hi Michael!
> ...



Well, yeah. The handle "not_kevin" doesn't exactly scream "Michael Young."


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 7, 2008)

audhulma said:


> Hrm...I believe that I might be in Utah...
> just an idea because I live there (or so I'm told)



Hmm... don't know there... Perhaps you really live in western Tokyo.



shelley said:


> not_kevin said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



Granted. I was confused with a "Kevin" in a math camp I went to, and the kid began calling me "Not Kevin" (you know how we math nerds are). It kinda stuck.


----------



## audhulma (Aug 7, 2008)

West Valley=West Tokyo?
Fine with me.


----------



## not_kevin (Aug 19, 2008)

Sooo... besides for me, Taylor Howell, and Bohman, anyone else from Utah?


----------



## edwardtimliu (Oct 4, 2008)

im from utah... and im gonna be organizing the comps now since notkevin is too "busy"
if i get sponsors early enough, how many people will come if i set the comp date in janurary?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 4, 2008)

You'll probably get better responses if you make a thread in the WCA Competitions forum, that way it won't get buried under all the other off-topic stuff.
And I'd love to go to Utah for a competition but I'm gonna be in college and money will be tight, so I'll have to wait for Denver 2009.


----------



## spader (Dec 24, 2008)

im in utah.


----------



## not_kevin (Dec 27, 2008)

spader said:


> im in utah.



Yay!! Another Utah person!


----------



## spader (Dec 27, 2008)

We will need to get together sometime so I can get better and faster


----------



## edwardtimliu (Dec 27, 2008)

that is a veryy brilliant idea


----------



## skwishy (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey, I live in Utah Also! 

I couldnt guarantee that I could make it to any competitions if one were set up though


----------



## edwardtimliu (Dec 27, 2008)

skwishy said:


> Hey, I live in Utah Also!
> 
> I couldnt guarantee that I could make it to any competitions if one were set up though


awwww thats too bad because it will be fun.. i hope


----------



## FrankMorris (Dec 27, 2008)

Where at in Utah? I am close enough I could make the trip.

Frank Morris


----------



## edwardtimliu (Dec 27, 2008)

the comp will probably be in april/may 
where we are not sure, but most likely at the University of Utah, Salt Lake City


----------



## skwishy (Dec 27, 2008)

Thats pretty close to where i live. Maybe 20 min away. Depending on when it actually happens, there could be a good chance I could make it.


----------



## spader (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm right in Salt Lake and attending the U. If I attended the comp, I'm sure that I would take up the rear!!


----------



## not_kevin (Dec 29, 2008)

Taylor said:


> More People!
> 
> When will this competition be??? I like comps, even thought I'm not too good at speed, I can build nice custom things.



Based off of Ed (the current comp organizer; my life's a little too messy to be comp organizer right now), it's sometime around April or May (close to when it was last year). If you build them, can I buy?


----------



## spader (Jan 14, 2009)

not_kevin do you go to the u?


----------



## deco122392 (Jan 15, 2009)

yes!!!! finally moving to utah is benificial!!!! (jk if your reading this baby, im so happy i met you and our friends and your family.)

yes i live in ogden tho..... o well salt lakes not that far away, but weber states closer *nudge nudge*. haha no salt lakes close enough, just please not in st.george,err was such a pain to get there for the hs band comp


----------



## not_kevin (Jan 18, 2009)

spader said:


> not_kevin do you go to the u?



Not quite; I go there for a lot of high school programs, 'tho (AP Chem labs, Math Circle, ARML practices, etc.).


----------



## spader (Jan 19, 2009)

How did you get into cubing? For me one of my kids got one on a trip and I wanted to learn how to solve it. After solving it the first time, I wanted to solve faster. I still haven't broken the sub 60 but am working on it.


----------



## not_kevin (Jan 30, 2009)

spader said:


> How did you get into cubing? For me one of my kids got one on a trip and I wanted to learn how to solve it. After solving it the first time, I wanted to solve faster. I still haven't broken the sub 60 but am working on it.



I got into it because I had to buy a cube for this uber-nerdy math camp, which required it. I got into speedcubing when my friend told me about Macky, and when my friend (edwardtimliu) got a 38 (sure, lucky, but still) solve at a restaurant with a beginner-ish Fridrich (we averaged around what, a minute then?).


----------



## spader (Jan 30, 2009)

For a while my goal was to get sub 60 and I finally did that the other day. I think the next goal will be to get sub 45. To do that though I need to get better at recognition and execution speed. It would help if I could get my f2l times down too. We should get together sometime for lunch and you could show me in person that it is possible to sub 20.


----------



## not_kevin (Jan 30, 2009)

spader said:


> For a while my goal was to get sub 60 and I finally did that the other day. I think the next goal will be to get sub 45. To do that though I need to get better at recognition and execution speed. It would help if I could get my f2l times down too. We should get together sometime for lunch and you could show me in person that it is possible to sub 20.



Sure. Where for lunch, and when? I'm not quite an adult yet, so that might be a little difficult.


----------



## spader (Jan 30, 2009)

Not quite an adult yet... How close is that??


----------



## not_kevin (Feb 3, 2009)

spader said:


> Not quite an adult yet... How close is that??



I'm a junior in high school, and am 16.


----------



## spader (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a daughter that is 16. She goes to the school by gateway.


----------



## not_kevin (Feb 7, 2009)

spader said:


> I have a daughter that is 16. She goes to the school by gateway.



West High? If so, who is she? I know a number of West kids (I was there my ninth grade year).


----------



## spader (Feb 11, 2009)

She is new this year. Kelsea is her name


----------



## not_kevin (Feb 14, 2009)

spader said:


> She is new this year. Kelsea is her name



Cool; I like West. I'll tell my old cubing friends in West that there's another cuber out there.


----------



## spader (Feb 16, 2009)

She doesn't cube. In fact, she thinks it is really corny that I do it. It's too bad really because I think it would be fun to have in house contests with my kids. That way I could show them that I can still beat them at some things. My son, her older brother can solve one side, but he doesn't really care to understand how to actually solve the cube.


----------



## not_kevin (Feb 17, 2009)

spader said:


> She doesn't cube. In fact, she thinks it is really corny that I do it. It's too bad really because I think it would be fun to have in house contests with my kids. That way I could show them that I can still beat them at some things. My son, her older brother can solve one side, but he doesn't really care to understand how to actually solve the cube.



 That's unfortunate. Well, hopefully you can come to the Utah Cubing Open this year! The organization team is still looking around for a venue, but we're setting the date on 4/11. Can you come?


----------



## edwardtimliu (Feb 17, 2009)

Utah Open 09 will be set on april 11th
the exact venue has not been decided yet, but it will be at the University of Utah, Salt Lake City.


----------



## spader (Mar 2, 2009)

Just ordered a type "a" from PuzzleProz on ebay. I'm hoping that it will be better than my store bought.


----------



## not_kevin (Mar 3, 2009)

edwardtimliu said:


> Utah Open 09 will be set on april 11th
> the exact venue has not been decided yet, but it will be at the University of Utah, Salt Lake City.



Everything has been finalized! Utah people, please register now: www.utahcubing.com.


----------

